# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Бесплатно, База паспортных данных физ лиц

## bazatut

База паспортных данных физ лиц - TXT. Данные полные, фио, серия и номер паспорта, дата рождения, кем и кода выдан , прописка, место рождения. По полу и регионам миксом. В базе 2000шт чел, подходят для регистрации на многих ресурсах, кошельках, хостингах и т.д. 
Скачать - https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TbqJK5zlouMJ7uzUoEnKengf0btTM8_s/view?usp=sharing

Пароль от архива 123

----------


## tokiyskiy_94

Этот файл нельзя открыть, так как он нарушает Условия использования.

----------

